# problems with connecting laptop/streamer receiver and tv need help plz



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

hi
i have a problem i think that it's because of hdcp.

when im connecting the laptop to the TV it works fine
the problem is when i'm connecting with the receiver i see the picture but sound is going out from 2 front speakers only and after a while i loose the picture too
when i'm connecting the streamer with the receiver to the tv i see the just the logo of the streamer and then on the screen i see "no signal"
and when i connect the streamer without the receiver directly to tv it's the same problem

i know that the streamer works fine and because tv doesn't work with it i can assume that we can remove the receiver from the equation.

i have hp envy 14 with hdmi output (supports hdmi 1.4)
HP ENVY 14 series | HP® Official Store
receiver is pioneer vsx-421
TV is LG 42le4600 firmware is updated
streamer is xtreamer sidewinder 1

thanks in advance


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been a few days, did you get this figured out.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Set desktop resolution to 1280 x 720 

For audio you may have to reconfigure the audio properties of the HDMI output....lddude:

Also not certain what equipment your referring to as the "streamer"


----------



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Set desktop resolution to 1280 x 720
> 
> For audio you may have to reconfigure the audio properties of the HDMI output....lddude:
> 
> Also not certain what equipment your referring to as the "streamer"



i wrote that the streamer is xtreamer sidewinder 1 
and if i change the resolution to 1280x720 how can i still watch hd movies?

the only configuration i saw in audio devise is to output through hdmi thats all and it didn't help


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry I missed that info.... Ok looking at the specs of the TV it is full 1080p rated so it cant be an HDCP issue. 
On the Sidewinder have you tried the composite output ? How does it look ?? It may require some configuration ....view with composite out to get to the menu settings and check.
As for the laptop>receiver I was suggesting a lower res to test .... does a lower resolution from the laptop through the receiver look ok??


----------



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

hi i thanks for the help i will try those preferences and get back to you in a day!
about the laptop/receiver i will try the resolution but what to do with the sound?
it doesn't matter what movie i play i get sound from 2 speakers not 5.1


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Depending on what HDMI audio driver you have running in the Laptop - try going into sound / playback devices and configure speakers for 5.1 (default is 2.0) 
Even if its a 2.0 movie soundtrak you can select DOLBY PRO LOGIC ll as the surround mode on your Pioneer and this should give you 5.1 output :T


----------



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

in my laptop i have BEATS audio drivers and in there software i didn't find how can i change the output to 5 speakers but i will look again thanks


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

its actually in WINDOWS settings


----------



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> its actually in WINDOWS settings


only configuration that i have is 2 speakers and i cant change it to something else! 
any ideas?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Have you tried to use the DOLBY PROLOGIC ll setting on the receiver for audio output ?


----------



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

i checked the dolby it works 
also i checked with low resolution.
but still after a while the connection between the laptop and the receiver gets lost. and i dont know why!
any ideas?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Try a different HDMI input for the laptop


----------



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

on the laptop i have only one hdmi and on the receiver i checked the one i work on with the streamer and the connection works.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it your laptop going into hibernation or sleep mode . Check power settings in windows , set monitor power saving to NEVER in all drop boxes ...:sneeky:


----------



## dim4ik (Nov 29, 2011)

no laptop is not going into hibernation but i will turn it off any way


----------

